# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Αγορά κεραίας wi-fi μεγάλης εμβέλειας .

## Free stone

Καλησπέρα σας.
   Είμαι αρχάριος τόσο στα τεχνολογικά όσο και στο forum σας, γι'αυτό και ζητώ τα φώτα σας. 
Τα καλοκαίρια μένω σε παράκτια ερημική περιοχή χωρίς πρόσβαση σε κοντινά free wi-fi.Aπέναντί μου σε ευθεία απόσταση 27-35 χλμ. έχω νησί με παράκτια ξενοδοχεία με free wi-fi.
   Ήθελα να μου πείτε αν είναι τεχνικά δυνατή η σύνδεσή μου σ'αυτά, έστω και με χαμηλές ταχύτητες, με μια κεραία μεγ. εμβέλειας 24db (π.χ. την TL-ANT2424B που έχει βεληνεκές λήψης 56 χλμ.).
   Και κάτι ακόμα.Βρίσκομαι σε υψόμετρο 300 μ. και μπροστά μου εκτείνεται η θάλασσα όπως προείπα. Μήπως η θάλασσα επιδρά αρνητικά στη διάδοση του σήματος;
   Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και αναμένω απάντησή σας.

----------


## nikosp

Η θάλασσα δεν επιδρά αρνητικά στην διάδωση του σήματος wi-fi
Θα πρέπει να δεις εάν η εκπομπή του σήματος από τα ξενοδοχεία μπορεί να φτάσει σε τόσο μεγάλες αποστάσεις
Εγώ πιστεύω πώς όχι

----------


## aris k

οτι  και να βαλεις  εσυ  δεν υπαρχει  καμια περιπτωση  να παρεις σημα απο  τετοια  αποσταση με τα απλα  Access Point που εχουν τα  ξενοδοχεια , χωρις  κεραιες  που να στελνουν τα  σηματα προς  εσενα   , το θεμα δεν ειναι η αποσταση  αλλα τη μηχανηματα εχουν τα  ξενοδοχεια

----------


## leosedf

Ακριβώς αυτό, τι να το κάνεις και το arecibo να φέρεις στο χωριό σου. Βρες από κάπου αλλού.

Τι έχετε πάθει όλοι με τις ΣΑΒΟΥΡΕΣ τα TP-LINK! Μείνετε μακρυά από τέτοιου είδους πατάτες.

----------

mikemtb (24-08-17)

----------


## betacord85

ντε και καλα πρεπει να ειναι free?εδω προσπαθουν να κλεψουν απο κανα thomson του γειτονα στα 20 μετρα και δεν μπορουν και εσυ λεσ για χιλιομετρα...στην τελικη περνεις τα στικακια της cosmote h ths wind wε προπληρομενο χρονο και κανεις την δουλεια σου...

----------


## SV1JRT

> *Η θάλασσα δεν επιδρά αρνητικά στην διάδωση του σήματος wi-fi*
> Θα πρέπει να δεις εάν η εκπομπή του σήματος από τα ξενοδοχεία μπορεί να φτάσει σε τόσο μεγάλες αποστάσεις
> Εγώ πιστεύω πώς όχι



ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ..... Η θάλασσα είναι ότι χειρότερο μπορεί να σου κάτσει σε link. Τι να πρωτοπιάσω ?? Χαμηλή ομίχλη ? υδρατμούς ? Σταγονίδια ? κύματα ? αντανακλάσεις ? καράβια ? Διάλεξε και πάρε....

.

----------

mikemtb (24-08-17)

----------


## punisher2202

Φίλε αυτό που έχεις να κανείς είναι να βρεις κάποιον να σου δανείσει ένα access point panel σαν αυτό που αναφέρεις για να μπορέσεις να κανείς ένα scan να δεις αν μπορείς να δεις κάτι . Τα παιδί έχουν δίκιο εάν τα ξενοδοχεία δεν έχουν κάποια τουλάχιστον εξωτερική κεραία η πυθανοτιτες είναι πολύ λίγες .

----------


## Dr_Giwrgos

Αν ακόμη διαβάζεις το θέμα σου τότε έχω να σου αναφέρω τα εξής

Εχω προσπαθήσει και εγώ να συνδεθώ με απομακρυσμένα router οπου 
υπάρχει χαμηλή βλάστηση λόγω ορεινής περιοχής.....αλλά και θάλλασα.....

Οι τρόποι ήταν οι εξής τρεις...

1) Με Grid Antenna
2) Με bullet + Panel
3)Με bullet + biquand antenna + δορυφορικό πιάτο----->Δες εδώ


Τα συμπεράσματά μου είναι τα εξής......

Οταν η απόσταση σε ευθεία γραμμή είναι 0-5km και με καλή οπτική επαφή τα πράγματα είναι σχετικά καλά
Οταν η απόσταση είναι 5-20km και με καλή οπτική επαφή παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο οι περιβαλλοντολογικές συνθήκες(αγωγιμότητα , υγρασία , γενικά τα καιρικά φαινόμενα) λόγω απορρόφησης ενέργειας...


Σημαντικότερο όμως είναι το tx- rx recieve (Βλέπε απλό παράδειγμα στο 57sec video)
Εννοώ την ποιότητα εκπομπης και λήψης.
Δηλαδή αν εσύ έχεις high power εκπομπή (πχ 1watt και πάνω απο 20dbi κεραία) και στοχευμένη
προς το σημείο που θέλεις να κάνεις λήψη .....όμως αυτός που θέλεις να κάνεις λήψη έχει συνήθως απλό router
100mw και με κεραία της πλάκας που είναι omni directional τότε 
εσύ μόνο μπορείς να τον βλέπεις και να συνδεθείς μαζί ...αλλά αυτός δεν έχει την δυνατότητα να σου απαντήσει


Ακόμη παρατήρησα πώς όταν επικέντρωσα την κεραία μου προς αστικό κέντρο το μικρό φάσμα των 2.4ghz είχε φουλάρει απο δίκτυα και το ένα καβαλούσε το άλλο σε ισχύ οπότε πάλι δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ με κανένα
ενώ έβλεπα καμιά 40αριά κ βάλε......

----------


## eveles

Καλησπέρα, εχω το ίδιο όνειρο και δεν ξέρω πως να το πραγματοποιήσω. Σε χωρίο στην φθοιώτιδα (Πελασγία) δηλαδή να μπορέσω να πιάσω wifi από το free της κοινότητας-δημαρχείο, που είναι για να εξυπηρετεί τους κατοίκους και δουλεύει μια χαρά, απλά το σπίτι το δικό μου είναι περίπου 0,5-1 km από το σημείο εκπομπής και δεν μπορώ να δώ.
Εχω πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα εννοείται και είναι στο ίδιο υψόμετρο από το δημαρχείο.
Υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος και με τι εξοπλισμό?

εχω σκεφτεί και να εβαζα κανενα στικάκι με internet αλλα στην ευρύτερη περιοχή δεν πιάνει καθόλου 3g ουτε lte εννοειται καμίας εταιριας (μονο Ε) και φαντάζομαι δεν θα πιάνει  ούτε το στικάκι.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

με λιγο ψαξιμο βρήκα αυτο  TP-LINK CPE210 2.4GHZ 300MBPS 9DBI OUTDOOR CPE

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10773623/TP-LINK-CPE210-v1.html?keyphrase=TP-LINK+CPE210+2.4GHZ+300MBPS+9DBI+OUTDOOR+CPE

το οποίο είνα σαφές πως συνδέεται και, αλλα και σε ιστό κεραίας να το βάλω στην ταράτσα δεν θα έχει απευθείας οπτικη επαφή με την κεραία του hotspot (παρεμβάλονται σκεπες σπιτιων). θα δουλέψει λέτε? τελικά η αποσταση ειναι 400μετρα

----------

